# Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy,UPDATE



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

If I could call on all my friends here at TGS to say a little prayer for my almost 5 month old grandson (Trent Michael)....he has been diagnosed with RSV....a virus that usually attacks young children under 2yrs old....he caught it from another baby at his child care center.....also, if you can add his mommy to your prayers, my daughter has not slept in 3 days and spends most of her time running between the hospital and home.....they are giving him daily breathing treatments, IV fluids and doing daily x-rays to keep an eye on his lungs, as the virus can easily lead to pneumonia. On top of this my daughter is alone as her hubby is serving in Iraq, which is hard on him knowing what she and the baby are going through and he can't be there.....Luckily she has a wonderful couple next door that have pretty much adopted her and the baby and are helping where they can....the wife sat at the hospital all night with my daughter when they admitted him....God Bless Them!...if not for them I would be on a plane to Seattle, which I feel so torn right now wanting to be there, but having other things here at home on my plate.....but if she says the word or ask, I'll be on my way asap!
Sorry so long, but so appreciate any prayers!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

God has planted angels next door...I can hardly wait to see what else He does! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

Oh..Denise...I am so sorry...  :hug:

I will definitely pray... for Trent Michael and his momma.... ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

Prayers being sent for Trent's recovery and for his mom to be strong, for you as well Denise as I know it has to be very hard for you to not be with your daughter and grandson :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

Thank you, thank you guys for the prayers, and yes Nancy, angels are next door! They are a retired military couple and know all about living far away from home with no family nearby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

wow! Super angels who know the life! That just blesses my socks off!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

Just talked to my kido, Trent had another series of treatments this evening as his breathing is a bit worse....but they are letting her take him home with a breathing machine.....she will be giving him treatments at home every 4hrs around the clock at least until Thursday, then they will re-evaluate him, if not needed before......she is happy to be taking him home even though he will have to be watched very carefully.....I would want to be in the safe surroundings of the hospital with docs and nurses, but my girl is very tough and wants to be in the comfort of her home......I can't blame her, even though I'm a whimp!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

Hi, Denise. Glad to hear Trent gets to come home. Will send continued prayers for his quick healing and rest for his Mama. ray:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

Poor little guy--I sure hope everything turns out okay and he makes a full recovery. Sending he and your daughter well wishes!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

I will keep you all in my prayers! I wish I could offer you more- we are a military family- now retired. We unfortunately don't live close to our families and it is tough!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

Oh I'm so sorry  I'll definitely pray for them both!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

:hug: ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

ray: for all during this time-wishing for recovery, strength to deal with all the issues involved and the stress all are feeling. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

:hug: I will definitely be praying. ray:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy,UPDAT*

Thank you all.....she (my daughter) finally just picked up the breathing machine (the hospital dropped the ball so she had to go get herself) and has been told he will most likely have use the machine until 5yrs of age and will be an asthma kido from the damage the virus did......Please if you know any small children, especially under the age of 2yrs old.....have their parents do some research on this very horrible virus! Not all children get as sick with it as Trent, but there is a small precentage that will. We now will pray that the breathing machine will keep this from going into pnuemonia......right now he has broncholitis, one step above pnuemonia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy...ple*

Your welcome Denise.... :hug: ray:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy,UPDAT*

Thanks to all of you that have offered kind thoughts and prayers.....as of tonight Trent's mommy reports that he is doing 100% :clap: better since starting his treatments at home.....he slept most of the day today and is back to taking his formula and breathing well! Now I hope his mommy will get a full peaceful nights sleep tonight!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy,UPDAT*

awesome!!! So glad to hear it


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Some little prayers for a little guy and his mommy,UPDAT*

Yay! Glad to hear everything is working out. Prayer works


----------

